# اخيرا برنامج السوليد ووركس الرائع اصدار عام 2012+ اقوى الكورسات التعليميه فيديو



## احمد سيف النصر (9 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الموضوع النهارده ها يبقى دسم شويه واتمنى من المشرفين تثبيته لفتره لان الموضوع ده ها يضم كل ما يخص السوليد وورك لعام 2012 من غير كلام كتير نبتدى على بركه الله 

نسخه السوليد ووركس اصدار 2012 64bit

ودى صوره النسخه








ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2551560..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part01.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2556217..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part02.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2556217..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part03.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2556217..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part04.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2556217..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part05.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2599123..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part06.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2599283..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part07.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2601604..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part08.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2601482..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part09.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2597906..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part10.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2597590..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part11.rar

http://www.wupload.com/file/2596808..._64bit_Full_Multilanguage_Editions.part12.rar


ودى نسخه سوليد ووركس اصدار 2012 32bit







ودى اللنكات

http://www.wupload.com/file/2608101777/soli_2012_32bit.part01.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608146252/soli_2012_32bit.part02.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608146262/soli_2012_32bit.part03.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608918352/soli_2012_32bit.part04.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609067532/soli_2012_32bit.part05.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609138827/soli_2012_32bit.part06.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609138837/soli_2012_32bit.part07.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609179387/soli_2012_32bit.part08.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2609990957/soli_2012_32bit.part09.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2610085472/soli_2012_32bit.part10.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2610138027/soli_2012_32bit.part11.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2610138032/soli_2012_32bit.part12.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608178932/soli_2012_32bit.part13.rar


الباس وورد 

maronfive


دلوقتى بقى ندخل على الكورسات وعلى فكره دى احدث كورسات موجوده لحد دلوقتى وفيه كمان كورس بس مساحته كبيره شويه انا برفعه حاليا

الكورس الاول اسمه

SolidWorks 3D Skills Full Courses 2011 

ودى صوره الكورس 







ودى الدروس الموجوده بداخل الكورس

*The recommended order of instruction is:* 
Basic Modeling Concepts 
Intro to 3D 
AutoCAD to SolidWorks 
Parametric Modeling. 
Basic: Sketching, Parts, Assemblies & Drawings, Simulation. 

*Advanced Modeling Concepts* 
Surfacing 
Sheet Metal 
Mold Design 
Weldments 
File Management 
Top Down Design 
DriveWorksXpress 
Advanced: Sketching, Parts, & Assemblies. 

*Using Professional Add-Ins* 
Workgroup PDM 
PhotoWorks 
PhotoView 360 
Advanced Surfacing 

*CSWP / CSWA Prep Courses* 
Videos to help prepare for the Certified SolidWorks Professional and Associates Examinations. 

*Using Premium Add-Ins* 
Simulation courses 
Routing courses 
TolAnalyst, DimXpert 

Plus Update Training & Case Studies - Base Mechanisms/Parts & Assemblies 


ودى لنكات التحميل 

http://www.wupload.com/file/2604293577/So2011_professor.part01.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2604572422/So2011_professor.part02.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605057007/So2011_professor.part03.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605173742/So2011_professor.part04.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605179627/So2011_professor.part05.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605216207/So2011_professor.part06.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2605314767/So2011_professor.part07.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606460167/So2011_professor.part08.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606206502/So2011_professor.part09.rar

الباس وورد

maronfive

الكورس التانى اسمه

[FSC] Inspirtech - Fundamentals of SolidWorks 2011

ودى صورته







ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2601706172/fund_of_solid.part01.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2601753567/fund_of_solid.part02.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2602781947/fund_of_solid.part03.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2602849327/fund_of_solid.part04.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2602889707/fund_of_solid.part05.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2602978427/fund_of_solid.part06.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603064227/fund_of_solid.part07.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603069267/fund_of_solid.part08.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603246027/fund_of_solid.part09.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603607482/fund_of_solid.part10.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2601833147/fund_of_solid.part11.rar

الباس وورد 

maronfive

الكورس التالت اسمه

*SolidWorks Video Tutorial Magnitude DVD* 

ودى صورته






ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2606536017/magnit.part01.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606536022/magnit.part02.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606766177/magnit.part03.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2606775167/magnit.part04.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2607382767/magnit.part05.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2607399707/magnit.part06.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608011372/magnit.part07.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2608052277/magnit.part08.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2607207562/magnit.part09.rar

الباس وورد 

maronfive

الكورس الرابع اسمه

Total Training: SolidWorks : Fundamentals

ودى الصوره







ودى اللنكات 

http://www.wupload.com/file/2577984782/tt_solid.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2577984887/tt_solid.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2595073672/tt_solid.part3.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2591059427/tt_solid.part4.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2589290392/tt_solid.part5.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2593272522/tt_solid.part5.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2581343327/tt_solid.part6.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2580316342/tt_solid.part7.rar

الباس وورد 

maronfive


الكورس الخامس اسمه

3D Models for SolidWorks 2010 - 2011

الكورس ده عباره عن مجموعه من رسومات السوليد وورك الجاهزه جااامده جداااا ممكن تفتحها ومن شجره التصميم تتوصل لطريقه الرسم

صوره الكورس







ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2603782667/SW2010-2011.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2603905852/SW2010-2011.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2604278137/SW2010-2011.part3.rar

الباس وورد 

maronfive

الكورس السادس والاخير عباره عن مجموعه من المشاريع والرسومات الجاهزه مشروحه بملفات pdf جامده جداااا وهتستفيد منها لو طبقتها

ودى لنكات التحميل

http://www.wupload.com/file/2575188652/courses.part1.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2573271167/courses.part2.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2566280722/courses.part3.rar
http://www.wupload.com/file/2563131102/courses.part4.rar

الباس وورد

maronfive

قبل ما انهى الموضوع عاوز اقول حاجه سعات بيبقى فيه برامج او كورسات بصيغه الايزو وفيه ناس كتير بتقع فى الغلط وتفتكر ان ده ملف مضغوط وتحاول تفك ضعطه ساعتها بتبوظ الملف ومش بينزل كامل اى كورس او برنامج بصيغه الايزو بيشتغل ببرنامج اسمه deamon tool او ultra iso

انتا ببساطه بتفتح برنامج ال ultra iso لما تفتحه بتلاقى على البار فوق على الشمال فى البرنامج ايقونه اسمها burn to virtual drive بتضغط عليها بتنفتح لك نافذه فيها كلمه browse

بتضغط عليها وتشوف انتا حاطط ملف الايزو بتاعك فين تفتحه وبعدين بتلاقى كلمه اسمها mount بتضغط عليها لما بتضغط عليها بتلاقي البرنامج يقولك ان الايقونه بتاعتك loaded

لما يكتب لك كده بتفتح my computer عادى جدااا بتلاقى فولدر جديد ظهر جنب اللايقونه ايلى بتشغل منها الاسطوانات بتفتحها بتلاقى الملف بتاعك او الكورس جاهز للتشغيل

وده رابط برنامج الالترا ايزو لو حد عاوزه

http://www.wupload.com/file/2610645232/UltraISO_Premium.rar

ودى الطريقه بالصور عشان ايلى مفهمش الشرح


























تحياتى وفيه اجزاء تانيه فى الطريق لاكمال السوليد وورك وكمان فيه اجزاء تانيه لباقى البرامج 

تحياتى والسلام



بكده يكون الموضوع خلص لسه فيه كمان شويه كورسات جارى رفعها حاليا ​


----------



## sayaf.samir98 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
و الله مشكور يا أخي كنت بدور على الكورسات دي 
و بانتظار الكورسات الأخرى 
و جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس sayaf.samir98 شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## mechanc (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاااااااااااك الله كل خير 
تسلم ايدك شغل جامد


----------



## باتمان (5 يناير 2012)

في cd key ولا مش محتاج؟


----------



## باتمان (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا و شغال 100% يعطيك العافيه يا رب!


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (5 يناير 2012)

مهندس باتمان ومهندس ميكانيك شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع


----------



## zidan76 (27 فبراير 2012)

أزاى البرنامج يتسطب


----------



## 4j6e0z6b1 (9 مارس 2012)

,louboutin pas cherBut Dilxat Raxit, spokesman for the World Uighur Congress,lunettes rayban, an exile group,Lunettes De Soleil, described the incident as a protest by local Uighurs prompted by mounting discontent over a police crackdown and religious repression in the area.He said seven Uighurs were "publicly" shot dead, three seriously wounded, and another four lightly hurt, and added authorities were confiscating people's mobile phones on Thursday.The two hostages were subsequently rescued, it said, without providing further details. It did not say whether the kidnappers were Uighurs.Xinjiang -- a resource-rich region that borders eight countries -- has been the scene of sporadic bouts of violence, much of which has been blamed by Beijing on the "three forces" of extremism, separatism and terrorism.The report said "extremists kidnapped and brutally murdered a Uighur man for drinking alcohol, an act considered taboo by Muslims."Late on Thursday, Raxit contacted AFP to report that police had arrested 33 Uighurs, including five women,ray ban, and barred gatherings of more than "three to five" Uighurs in one place "to prevent further mass protest".AFP - China said Thursday a police operation to free hostages in the restive Xinjiang region had left seven "terrorists" dead, but an exile group described the incident as a protest by local Uighurs.They say the violence stems from discontent among Uighurs, many of whom accuse authorities of religious and political oppression,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, and resent the influx of the majority Han Chinese into Xinjiang.It said police reported another kidnapping earlier this month in Pishan, a county some 1,800 kilometres (1,burberry soldes,100 miles) from the regional capital Urumqi, where Han Chinese account for less than two percent of the population.Four Uighurs were subsequently sentenced to death for their role in the attacks.The first assault took place on July 18 on a police station in the remote city of Hotan,burberry soldes, near Pishan. Authorities called it a "terrorist attack" while exiled activists said it was an outburst of anger by ordinary people.In July, Xinjiang was hit by three deadly assaults that left dozens of people dead and prompted authorities to dispatch an elite police counter-terrorism unit to the region in a fresh crackdown.The incident is the latest reported violent confrontation in the region -- home to roughly nine million mostly Muslim Uighurs who have long bristled under Chinese rule -- since three deadly attacks in July left dozens dead.The other attacks happened in the ancient Silk Road city of Kashgar less than two weeks later."The local government recently started a 'strike hard' campaign, which resulted in the disappearances of several people. They were taken away by armed forces, who refused to say where they were,louboutin," he added.Police contacted by AFP said they knew nothing about the arrests.Police in Pishan, in mountainous southwestern Xinjiang,burberry, and the Xinjiang government refused to comment when contacted by AFP, and the local government was not immediately available for comment.The official Xinhua news agency said there was speculation Wednesday's incident was linked to "a surge in religious extremism in the Muslim ethnic Uighur-denominated area that borders the Kashmir region controlled by Pakistan and India". CHINA Police kill two suspected of spurring ethnic unrest CHINA Several killed in attack on Xinjiang police station CHINA Nine executed over ethnic Uighur unrest in Xinjiang Date created : 29/12/2011 Print Comment Send this pageBut some experts doubt terror cells operate in Xinjiang, where Turkic-speaking Uighurs practice a moderate form of Islam.During the stand-off,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, the kidnappers killed one police officer and wounded another. Police opened fire and killed seven of the suspects, and wounded and arrested four others,burberry, it added.The Xinjiang government said on its official Twitter-like weibo account that a "violent terrorist group" kidnapped two people in the northwestern region's remote Pishan county late Wednesday night, prompting a stand-off with police."The local government has also restricted local religious activities."相关的主题文章： Mackie came to dress the stars. 6-3 victory at the China Open to set up a final with Novak Djokovic. 06 November 2007


----------



## korzaty (10 مارس 2012)

ممكن تورنت للنسخه 32 bit


----------



## نخنوخ (30 مارس 2012)

أنا كل مرة أفتح فيه البرنامج يسألنى عن ال activation وهناك فولدر إسمه كراك لكنه فاضى! ممكن برنامج الاكتيفيشن activation لو سمحتم؟


----------



## hsn-husn (4 أبريل 2012)

? how can i download it i have been trying to download it , bt i could not, any one can guide me


----------



## نخنوخ (5 أبريل 2012)

الظاهر والعلم لله إن الsite إتكشف وبالتالى أصبح من غير الممكن أن تعمل download منه ! عموما لو صاحب الملفات يمكنه أن يضع الملفات فى موقع أخر فهذا يكون كرم أخلاق كبير منه!


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------

